
Beijing orders new controls on 'Weibo' microblogs - FluidDjango
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-16212578
======
MoreMoschops
Demanding people give their real names to reduce behaviour deemed
unacceptable. I've heard that somewhere else recently. Trolling and protesting
are two sides of the same die.

~~~
tomflack
> Trolling and protesting are two sides of the same die.

This is true. However the difference with our conversations in the west
recently regarding g+ is it is a private company requiring your details on
their own property, there are many alternative places to discuss that don't
require your personal details and governments are not likely to require such a
thing.

